# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Hỏi cắt ống bằng plasma Cnc

## Hoangthangnghean

Chào cả nhà hiện em đang đấu nối để có thể cắt hoa văn trên ống .
Đang thắc mắc dùng phần mềm nào để xuất G code.
Nhờ các bác tư vấn ạ.
Em dùng Mach3
Thanks.

----------


## MilkyWay

Em thấy họ dùng Sheetcam rotary plugin.

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Chẳng biết tải ở đâu luôn bác ạ .

----------


## MilkyWay

Em đang dùng CNCKAD v16 với plugin CADLINK chạy trên Solidworks 2017. Với Tube cutting thì lại không hỗ trợ post mach3.

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Thanks bác.em cũng đang mày mò kiểu em yêu khoa học  :Smile: . Không biết có bác nào trên diễn có bộ post này không.

----------


## MilkyWay

Cách đây mấy năm em cũng đự định DIY con máy cắt ống tròn và ống hộp 4 trục dài 6m dùng mach3. Phần mềm CAM em định sửa lại file post tube cutting trong CNCKAD rồi. Sau bận quá nên không có thời gian ngó lơ nữa. Giờ thì nguội hẳn :Frown:

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Em cũng chưa biết chỉnh post như nào.bác có tài liệu nào không bác .Tự mày mò có khi lại vui.

----------


## MilkyWay

Em không có tài liệu bác à. Toàn tự nghiên cứu là chính thôi. Mà cái này thì rất tốn time.

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------

